# Nascar builds



## jhold87 (Jul 1, 2012)

Post all nascar builds here. Ill go first with what i have of the 95 mark martin kit.well it wont let me upload the pic.


----------



## jhold87 (Jul 1, 2012)

*pic*

I got the pic fixed


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, jhold87....It look's like your off to a good start.....Keep it up and post more Pic's for us.....:thumbsup:


Moe


----------



## jhold87 (Jul 1, 2012)

*update*

Got a little more done on the mark martin kit.I did stray away from the kit with the color of the body,im going with a flat black i think it will give the kit a simple mean look.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, I won't post all my NASCAR builds here, but here's a couple. Here's one done by my 9 year old daughter - it's her fantasy build and she designed the car herself:










Here's a couple of mine (the Petty blues for all of these do match each other - the difference is just due to the pic):





































And lest you think that all I do is Petty builds, here's Neal Castle's '70 Daytona car:










And just in case you think I only do the old stuff, here's Danica Patrick's car from earlier this season (one race only):


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*NASCAR model car slot car conversion*

Here is a Plymouth Valiant SMP Valiant model that I converted to a slot car:





































Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## jhold87 (Jul 1, 2012)

*cars*

Marty that is one cool slot car! Scotnkat i love that neal castle car.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks!
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks alot. I made the decals for it myself.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Danica Patrick car looks like a di cast pre built. I don't believe there are any kits of the present 2012 car design.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks - the Danica car started as the AMT 2010 Impala (Mark Martin's). After soaking it in 91% alcohol, the paint was gone and I had a blank canvas. The front bumper and splitter, I made myself and cast in resin. The decals were from Smokey's Decals. The paint is LA Colors nail polish. You don't need a 2012 kit - you just have to scratchbuild some of it


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice job on the Danica car! I'm hoping some kits of the new cars which debut in 2013 will be available. These cars will look almost identical to street versions, sculpting and all! Just like in the old days.


----------

